# FIX: Removing Ads Before Watching a Recorded Event



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

As the thread for this issue is getting L O N G..... How about a sticky to show how to get this fixed?

*ISSUE*: When selecting a DVR event to watch, you see the arrows and an ad _TRY_ to start. Screen will go blank (device is hung.) A reboot is needed before you can do anything.

*FIX:* Complete an online service ticket (or call) TiVo letting them know of the issue. They will REMOVE the ads per device. If you have more than one DVR, you will need to do a ticket for each one. My BOLT had the ads removed about 2 days after I did the ticket.

You can tell when the ads have been removed when you no longer see the arrows when you start a DVR event.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

And then a month or so later they'll be back...

The real fix is to downgrade to TE3 if you can.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

tommiet said:


> As the thread for this issue is getting L O N G..... How about a sticky to show how to get this fixed?
> 
> *ISSUE*: When selecting a DVR event to watch, you see the arrows and an ad _TRY_ to start. Screen will go blank (device is hung.) A reboot is needed before you can do anything.
> 
> ...


slowbiscuit has the best solution. Except I would say to UPGRADE to TE3. I don't consider TE3 a downgrade from TE4.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

Not surprised the TE3 gestapo chimed in.... I still think that the TE3 folks need their own forum.

DOWNGRADING is not a fix. And YES... it is a downgrade.

*If your a TE3 user... please disregard all my post... Problem solved.*


----------



## ryanmcv (Nov 13, 2015)

Chatted with an agent on tivo.com; she said the "feature" will be removed from my boxes (Roamio Pro and Mini Vox) within 2-3 days. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

slowbiscuit said:


> And then a month or so later they'll be back...
> 
> The real fix is to downgrade to TE3 if you can.


That's a crappy "fix" as it also removes the exclusive advantages of TE4.

The real fix is opting out, and/or using PiHole, at least in order to enjoy the un-compromised "best of all worlds" in the final months of TiVo's existence. Why limit yourself to an outdated feature set? Might as well enjoy what we have to the fullest, before the company finally dies.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

tommiet said:


> Not surprised the TE3 gestapo chimed in.... I still think that the TE3 folks need their own forum.
> 
> DOWNGRADING is not a fix. And YES... it is a downgrade.
> 
> *If your a TE3 user... please disregard all my post... Problem solved.*


Sorry. Since my attempts to help you are so offensive, I'll try to ignore your posts in the future.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

Fofer said:


> That's a crappy "fix" as it also removes the exclusive advantages of TE4.
> 
> The real fix is opting out, and/or using PiHole, at least in order to enjoy the un-compromised "best of all worlds" in the final months of TiVo's existence. Why limit yourself to an outdated feature set? Might as well enjoy what we have to the fullest, before the company finally dies.


The use of TE4 also removes some of the exclusive advantages of TE3. So the preference depends on which features are most important to you.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

bobfrank said:


> The use of TE4 also removes some of the exclusive advantages of TE3. So the preference depends on which features are most important to you.


Of course. So to label the downgrade as "the real fix" isn't universally true, in the slightest. It's a workaround with compromises.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Fofer said:


> Of course. So to label the downgrade as "the real fix" isn't universally true, in the slightest. It's a workaround with compromises.


Guess it depends what is important to you.
For me TE4 is an incomplete Tivo experience.
TE4 takes more button presses to do almost anything than TE3 does.
I tried for months to like TE4 then went back to TE3 which for me makes Tivo a complete Tivo again.
I could care less for CEC or autoskip so I do not see how anything is compromised other than gaining some functionality back.
I feel going from TE4 to TE3 is actually an upgrade.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Yah, and I consider downgrading to TE3 to be a major step backwards. I’d rather give up TiVo completely than go in that direction.

So we’re an an impasse and that advice is still not “the real fix.”


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hmm, TE3 to TE4 or TE4 to TE3, upgrade or downgrade. The only way to look at it is on an individual basis, some prefer TE3, some TE4. I like the term "sidegrade" though it sounds funny. At least should not offend anyone  "I" prefer TE3, for me who pretty much just uses the DVR part of the Tivo it is faster moving through menus, I get to what I want in less time with less clicks usually. And I like the guide better, and the way transfers between Tivos and computer work. But that's just me, I DO run a Bolt on TE4 to get used to it in case it becomes mandatory (opted out on prerolls) and to test my external 3.5 drive setup (no problems so far). But I still like my TE3 better, for reasons mentioned.

By the way, that gray arrow screen, got it on the TE 4 Bolt quite awhile ago, I created a thread about it. And I was OPTED OUT already. Sometimes froze the Tivo completely, sometimes could get get to recording by pushing the "zoom" button on a white non voice remote. No other buttons worked, not even skip. Did not get fixed until I called them.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

Fofer said:


> Of course. So to label the downgrade as "the real fix" isn't universally true, in the slightest. It's a workaround with compromises.


I wasn't the one who used the term "the real fix." Your suggestion for "the real fix" by opting out and/or using PiHole isn't universally true either. Opting out isn't a permanent fix for some people since it's been reported here by several that the pre-roll adds sometimes come back. People have also posted problems with trying to use PiHole.

Also, how is TE4 the "best of all worlds" when I have to give up the guide I prefer as well being unable to upload videos from my computer to my Tivo?

"Upgrading" to TE3 may not the *THE *real fix, but it is *A* real fix for many.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

bobfrank said:


> Opting out isn't a permanent fix for some people since it's been reported here by several that the pre-roll adds sometimes come back.


So? Anyone can contact TiVo again, takes a few minutes, and get them removed, again. I don't need a permanent fix. What I want is the latest and greatest and don't want to "downgrade" to TE3. And I'll do what it takes to get the end result I want. As I said, I know TE3 well and would rather stop using TiVo entirely than downgrade back to that old UI. I vastly prefer TE4.



bobfrank said:


> People have also posted problems with trying to use PiHole.


And others who have installed PiHole and configured it properly have reported success, removing the pre-rollads along with TiVo+ guide ads too.

There are many approaches to this. Calling any one of them "the real fix," I do agree, misses the point.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Fofer said:


> The real fix is opting out,


But as we've seen due to their incompetence, that's not a fix.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

slowbiscuit said:


> But as we've seen due to their incompetence, that's not a fix.


False. It removes them. As does PiHole.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Fofer said:


> And others who have installed PiHole and configured it properly have reported success, removing the pre-rollads along with TiVo+ guide ads too.


The ads and Tivo+ in the guide are not what bothered me.

What did bother me is having to push buttons on the remote more times to do the same thing like playing a recording or to get to the same location in the UI. Not being able to load my videos from my PC > Tivo is big too as Plex for me is just junk as far as how much you can control FF, RW, Etc.

I bet you are one of those people who likes to take the long drive in your car to get to the same location while I prefer to go the way that uses the least fuel.
Time to give it a rest as everyone knows you are a TE4 fanboy so go enjoy your TE4 while I enjoy my complete TE3 Tivo experience.

Seriously dude give it a rest.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Then you’re in the wrong thread, If that’s not what bothered you. You simply prefer TE3 over TE4. So why are you posting here?

No, for me, downgrading to TE3 results in a demonstrably lesser experience. I’ve used both extensively, and am fully informed about the capabilities of each.

So no, you sound like a TE3 fanboy and I won’t give my participation in this conversation “a rest.” Seems strange that you can’t handle that. Just ignore me if my posts bother you so much


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

And? That doesn’t change anything I said in my post. I’ve been using TiVo since 2000. You’re still in the wrong thread.



(EDIT TO ADD: This was in response to a post made by KevTech where he seemed to be trying to tout his expertise in the subject, because he was “using TE4 before any of us knew what TE4 was.” He has since deleted his post.)


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

Fofer said:


> No, for me, downgrading to TE3 results in a demonstrably lesser experience.


Same experience here. Used TE3 for "decades" and upgraded to TE4 on release day. Was happy until guide ads hit and I installed TE3 thinking I'd switch (back). No way... after a couple of days I couldn't go back as the user experience was greatly reduced.

Via my existing Pi-hole I blocked mm1.tivoservice.com and the guide ads were gone. Happy once again until months later Pre-roll ads struck. Keeping mm1.tivoservice.com blocked prevents both or just blocking prod.adgwy.tivo.com blocks the Pre-roll ads.

For the heck of it I called TiVo (five minutes) to opt-out and a few days later I was. Even if I didn't have Pi-hole in use (it blocks up to 30% of my network's DNS requests) one call (every so often?) is a small price to pay...


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Fofer said:


> This was in response to a post made by KevTech where he seemed to be trying to tout his expertise in the subject, because he was "using TE4 before any of us knew what TE4 was." He has since deleted his post.)


Was deleted due to NDA violation request.


----------



## philco782 (Sep 28, 2014)

I haven't been seeing pre-roll ads. What is this "arrow" you speak of, what does it look like?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Fofer said:


> False. It removes them. As does PiHole.


Yes opting out removes them, but it's not a 'fix' when Tivo botches as usual and the ads come back.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Sure, but I can spare another 5 minutes when that happens, and "fix" it again. The loss of that 5 minutes is worth it to me to be able to retain the TE4 exclusive features I enjoy every day. And even if that becomes an onerous task, I'll have PiHole as a backup "fix."


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Fofer said:


> Sure, but I can spare another 5 minutes when that happens, and "fix" it again. The loss of that 5 minutes is worth it to me to be able to retain the TE4 exclusive features I enjoy every day. And even if that becomes an onerous task, I'll have PiHole as a backup "fix."


I am curious, what are the TE4 exclusive features that you like? Are they app related? I like the auto skip but can live without it as regular skip is just a button push. I do not use voice functions so don't care about that. For me who pretty much just uses the DVR itself with no voice and no apps TE3 seems better. Anyone who likes voice control would almost certainly like TE4 better.


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

bobfrank said:


> Sorry. Since my attempts to help you are so offensive, I'll try to ignore your posts in the future.


Do not be offended. This is how it works here. Some new guy comes in and says the obvious, TE3 is superior and works better. That statement triggers one of four or five guys who will jump down your throat and claim that no it's not better. I don't know why and frankly I don't care. But to the new guy who shows up and states the obvious. Please, take no offense for being right. If not for months it's been years that these same guys over and over, like a broken record sing the praises right out of the Rovi marketing hand book. The fact that it's only these three or four guys should tell you something about where they're coming from.

Again, take no offense. Just happened to stumble into their twilight zone.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

tommage1 said:


> I am curious, what are the TE4 exclusive features that you like? Are they app related? I like the auto skip but can live without it as regular skip is just a button push. I do not use voice functions so don't care about that. For me who pretty much just uses the DVR itself with no voice and no apps TE3 seems better. Anyone who likes voice control would almost certainly like TE4 better.


I don't use the apps on TiVo at all. I never have. They all suck on TE3 and TE4 regardless - and the fact that TiVo has given up on them, and completely pivoted with their upcoming "TiVo Stream" device that doesn't even work with TiVo but instead relies on SlingTV for live TV, tells me that the entire platform is "dead man walking." Which is why I'll just keep enjoying it at its final plateau with all the features I really want and care about.

I want to use the original TiVo remote always, even though I also have a Harmony Elite, I *vastly* prefer the TiVo remote and its ergonomics. But I want it to turn on the TV (of course) and control the volume too, and ALSO automatically switch to the TV's proper input (because I have AppleTV and game consoles connected to the same TV.)

The CEC remote control feature in TE4 makes this possible. This is not possible on TE3. Instead, you are required to use an alternate universal remote control for that same automatic switching. Or use two remotes and hit the "input" button on the other.

C'mon.

I also use and appreciate the built in, handsfree Commerical skip on recordings that support it. Which is most of mine, it seems. I do not want to rely on an external kmttg server to approximate the same. TE4 lets me do that and it works well.

And that's just how it works. To me, TE3 looks and feels antiquated, practically pathetic. TE4 looks and feels like it was designed in the past few years, much more refreshed and modern.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Who cares how it looks, you schedule shows and press play when they record. It's not that complicated nor does it need to look pretty.

I get wanting the other features like voice, CEC or auto-skip w/o running kmttg, but looks aren't that important.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

slowbiscuit said:


> Who cares how it looks


I do.

I spend lots of time in those menus and interface. Sometimes even more than watching any particular show. There's lots more to TiVo than just "pressing play."

And my TV is 80". At that size, the chunky and outdated UI of TE3 is even more apparent. These days I'd even go so far as to call it embarrassing. It's a big deal.



slowbiscuit said:


> looks aren't that important.


Heh. Sounds like rationalization to me. Looks _are_ that important, to me, and lots of other people.

Clearly, not to you. But you're certainly not speaking for everybody.


----------



## Xaa (Jan 25, 2000)

Joe3 said:


> Do not be offended. This is how it works here. Some new guy comes in and says the obvious, TE3 is superior and works better. That statement triggers one of four or five guys who will jump down your throat and claim that no it's not better. I don't know why and frankly I don't care. But to the new guy who shows up and states the obvious. Please, take no offense for being right. If not for months it's been years that these same guys over and over, like a broken record sing the praises right out of the Rovi marketing hand book. The fact that it's only these three or four guys should tell you something about where they're coming from.
> 
> Again, take no offense. Just happened to stumble into their twilight zone.


Your post is ironic.

No new guy came here and said TE3 was better. What happened was that someone came here and said they wanted to remove pre-roll ads which indicates a TE4 user. Then a TE3 user came in not just stating their preference and how it would help with the ads but using language they know to be a trigger to those that disagree "Upgrade to TE3".

The target audience, being TE4 users then get baited into the argument that the TE3 user wanted to have effectively hijacking the thread.

Then you show up and add additional inflammatory language to defend someone who has no real purpose in this particular thread to carry on your endorsement of TE3. "says the obvious", "take no offense at being right".

Seriously, your post is rich to talk about "this is how it works here". Sadly it is how it works sometimes. A guy starts a thread about ads and it gets hijacked by people intentionally using inflammatory language designed to start and continue a hashed and rehashed low level discourse about the 2 current TE versions.

Pick one of the version threads to proclaim "the obvious".


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

^^ truth ^^


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

slowbiscuit said:


> Who cares how it looks, you schedule shows and press play when they record.


You left out the "feel" part... looks and feels. Which typical describes the user interaction of which I find more straight forward and "enjoyable" than TE3.

Used TE3 (for decades), upgraded to TE4, downgraded to TE3 (in protest) and finally upgraded back to TE4... simply a better experience (for me).


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Fofer said:


> The CEC remote control feature in TE4 makes this possible. This is not possible on TE3. Instead, you are required to use an alternate universal remote control for that same automatic switching. Or use two remotes and hit the "input" button on the other.


I see. I do use a second remote (the original) for my receiver. I use the Tivo remotes (I have multiple Tivos) to control TV and receiver power (one button turns both on/off), volume on receiver and to select inputs on the TV itself. I use the receiver remote pretty much just to select inputs on the receiver.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Charles R said:


> You left out the "feel" part... looks and feels.


Yeah, that part of the overall User Experience (UX) that consumer electronics companies pay many millions of dollars to evolve and improve over time.

As far as I'm concerned, interface design is one of the most important aspects of these devices - and that encompasses a helluva lot more than just "scheduling shows and pressing play." When I see dismissals and rationalizations like that it just makes me think that person isn't really using this device the way I do. And that's fine. But to suggest that their way is the only "right" way... is just wrong.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I would like to thank whomever posted the link to the DNS names used for getting the advertising. I entered them into my network device filter list, can't imagine I will ever see any ads.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

Joe3 said:


> Do not be offended. This is how it works here. Some new guy comes in and says the obvious, TE3 is superior and works better. That statement triggers one of four or five guys who will jump down your throat and claim that no it's not better. I don't know why and frankly I don't care. But to the new guy who shows up and states the obvious. Please, take no offense for being right. If not for months it's been years that these same guys over and over, like a broken record sing the praises right out of the Rovi marketing hand book. The fact that it's only these three or four guys should tell you something about where they're coming from.
> 
> Again, take no offense. Just happened to stumble into their twilight zone.


I think you misunderstood my post. I wasn't offended. The poster I replied to seemed to be offended by my post and accused me of being part of the "TE3 gestapo". And since he thought "TE3 folks need their own forum" I offered to not reply to any of his posts.

Maybe hypersensitive TE4 users should have their own forum.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

bobfrank said:


> Maybe hypersensitive TE4 users should have their own forum.


I don't think most on either side have an issue with the other. It's more the few who endlessly post hyperbole that gets old and tends to draw a response. For me a great example is "_it's the end of world_" if one has to call/online chat a couple of minutes a year to remove ads. If you prefer either great sell it on itself not by attempting to sell some silliness that has zero justification.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Charles R said:


> I don't think most on either side have an issue with the other. It's more the few who endlessly post hyperbole that gets old and tends to draw a response. For me a great example is "_it's the end of world_" if one has to call/online chat a couple of minutes a year to remove ads. If you prefer either great sell it on itself not by attempting to sell some silliness that has zero justification.


And for me, to be candid, it's the people who continually degrade TE3 (and a likewise continual degrading of the other UI would bother me as well). If you like TE3, good for you; and likewise as to TE4. Moving on . . . .


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

The difference is you don’t see TE4 fans going into TE3-related threads telling people to improve their setup by upgrading software. But TE3 diehards constantly go into TE4 threads to insult TE4 and imply the only way to “fix” anything about it is to downgrade back to TE3.

At this point, in most contexts, it’s bad advice, tiresome, and poor form.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

tommiet said:


> Not surprised the TE3 gestapo chimed in.... I still think that the TE3 folks need their own forum.
> 
> DOWNGRADING is not a fix. And YES... it is a downgrade.
> 
> *If your a TE3 user... please disregard all my post... Problem solved.*


Don't people have a right to respond to your posts in a non-vulgar manner. _Telling_ people who prefer TE3 to NOT respond to your post will just have them being certain to bombard you with replies that will just drive you koo-koo. Instead try the "validation" approach, _"Yes, I understand some prefer TE3, but to each his own" _rather than the slightly rude and steamed approach.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Charles R said:


> Same experience here. Used TE3 for "decades" and upgraded to TE4 on release day. Was happy until guide ads hit and I installed TE3 thinking I'd switch (back). No way... after a couple of days I couldn't go back as the user experience was greatly reduced.
> 
> Via my existing Pi-hole I blocked mm1.tivoservice.com and the guide ads were gone. Happy once again until months later Pre-roll ads struck. Keeping mm1.tivoservice.com blocked prevents both or just blocking prod.adgwy.tivo.com blocks the Pre-roll ads.
> 
> For the heck of it I called TiVo (five minutes) to opt-out and a few days later I was. Even if I didn't have Pi-hole in use (it blocks up to 30% of my network's DNS requests) one call (every so often?) is a small price to pay...


Yours sounds like the best method because from your description, it works, even if repeated phone calling in needed.

I respect the fact that you choose to life with your own life with TE4 as you see fit. If you prefer TE4, that is good for you, and that should be the end of it. However, if any of us says, "better" witout "for me" in the phrase, then we invite discussion of opposing views. Cheers to you from a strong TE3 user!

As for me I simply can't give up the lack of transfers from S3's to S4 and S5 TiVo's. My S3's also act as storage for content across the LAN, and I just simply do not want to deal with pre-roll ads no matter what the temporary solution. I am quite happy at TE3 and use my TiVo's for OTA recording ONLY, so my experience lacks the horrid complexity of TiVo with Cable TV where TE4 may really "shine."

I think the best way to deal with any TE3 users who may be intolerant towards TE4 users is just to either ignore there posts because with each response, you give TE3 intolerants more life in a thread. Or you could respond with, "Of course, you are quite correct. Thanks" [include any emoji you wish at the end]. Please enjoy your TE4 experience.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

Series3Sub said:


> Don't people have a right to respond to your posts in a non-vulgar manner. _Telling_ people who prefer TE3 to NOT respond to your post will just have them being certain to bombard you with replies that will just drive you koo-koo. Instead try the "validation" approach, _"Yes, I understand some prefer TE3, but to each his own" _rather than the slightly rude and steamed approach.


*Notice: I understand some may prefer TE3, but I'm not interested in TE3 as any possible solution. Thank you!*

Just tired of TE3 rocks getting tossed at TE4 users. All I did was post a SIMPLE fix to get the ads removed from DVR events and the TE3 rocks start coming..... No one can believe that going from TE4 to TE3 to fix this issue is an easy fix. A simple online ticket resolved it for me. Plus as this is _NOT _a TE3 issue, WHY care? More on to the next post.

*SOME* TE3 folks use the "My Tivo does not have that problem" like a rock. Gets old. So the best way is to let all TE3 users know that no TE3 solution are needed for my post. But I do like your approach _"Yes, I understand some prefer TE3, but to each his own." _A positive spin on a negative one. You get 3 stars for that comment.

Just would like to stop any TE3 (downgrade) solutions for any issue I post, as I don't run TE3... This also saves the TE3 *Gestapo *_time and energy. I'm sure other TE4 users feel the same way and get tired of the TE3 response to downgrade. SKIP THE POST AND MOVE ON! _

I can think of a few TE3 users that have responding to my post leaving the TE3 stuff out as they understand the issue and leave the TE3 stuff out (Thank You.) It's just a small number that feel the TE3 religion has to be pushed out to grow the followers. Most (if not everyone) knows of the differences in TE3 and TE4. So please let it die and move on.

Zero people bombarding me... But if they do... Easy to have them blocked or even removed from the forum. You were the only one to respond to my post.....

Be safe.....


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Guess what. I've been opted out on prerolls pretty much since they came out. After awhile got the grey arrow screen which froze my Tivo when I tried to play a recording, either had to reboot or for some the Zoom button on white remote started play (no other buttons worked). I called, they fixed it. Everything ok, until yesterday. Now am getting grey arrow then the preroll. Does not freeze the Bolt this time, buttons work and can skip by pushing skip button. Probably what is considered a "normal" preroll now? I will call and re-opt-out if that is a word. I will say though, both TE4 and TE3 sure seem to be developing a lot of issues, MAJOR guide problems, bricking machines when running "normal" Tivo functions like clear and delete or some kickstart, prerolls coming back for those opted out. Wonder what will happen to DVR support for both OS as time goes on, seems to be getting worse all the time...................


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Yeah, TiVo is clearly circling the drain regardless. Which plays into my decision to “ride it out” on TE4 and enjoy it while it lasts. Personally speaking I’ve never cared much about the TE3-exclusive features that were lost, anyway.

The best analogy I can come up with is, clinging to TE3 expressly to avoid pre-roll ads, is like installing a plastic cover over your otherwise-cozy new couch to prevent it from getting stained. And then only ever sitting on the cold, now uncomfortable plastic-covered couch... for years.

And then dying.

And then your house gets emptied and your kids donate the never-stained couch to Goodwill.

Only in the case of that TE3, the donated box is useless. And nobody ever got to fully enjoy it the way it was designed to be enjoyed.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Fofer said:


> The difference is you don't see TE4 fans going into TE3-related threads telling people to improve their setup by upgrading software. But TE3 diehards constantly go into TE4 threads to insult TE4 and imply the only way to "fix" anything about it is to downgrade back to TE3.
> 
> At this point, in most contexts, it's bad advice, tiresome, and poor form.


It certainly is, if it's simply to insult and degrade, absent it really being a fix to mention TE3 as an option, where someone may not know about the sidegrade option, which many people don't. (And I seem to see it going the other direction around as well, gratuitously.)


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

It's certainly not bad advice given that it is a permanent fix for the problem. Not only for pre-roll ads but also for the useless Tivo+ junk ads in the guide.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

When one fix removes other desired features, the fix is worse than the original problem. So in the context of this thread and the subject being discussed, it’s a crappy fix.

Especially when Pi-Hole fixes those two issues too, without any other compromises.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

Fofer said:


> When one fix removes other desired features, the fix is worse than the original problem.


Thank you, and I respect your view on this. That's why I and I'm sure many others have never updated our TE3 boxes. Removing the full Live Guide and Variable QuickMode for sports (even though not much of that is happening right now) just isn't worth it for me. And I've had Auto-Skip months before it was introduced on TE4 seamlessly working with kmttg and windows scheduler (and I don't need a Pi-Hole or any other extra-cost device for that). Non-existent pre-roll and guide ads are just gravy on TE3 for now.
To each his own, and I'm perfectly happy with my antiquated UI. And that's my last word on the subject, I promise.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

As I mentioned the prerolls came back a couple days ago, I have been opted out since they started. Decided to call and check why. Rep said I am still opted out. I doubled checked, prerolls still there. He did a process, we refreshed ethernet connection. Then connected to Tivo service twice (it was already up to date as it had connected an hour ago but I did the two connections anyway). Then restarted box. It WAS strange, used to get a screen with the little Tivo guy I think, then went to a couple minutes more? Now the "grey arrow" screen and "starting up" message. A few flashes along the way (blank screen a lot more than there used to be), then it completed. BUT prerolls still there. So he put me on hold and consulted someone else. I guess they told him due to software update they had to redo my opt out. And would take up to 72 hours. We shall see  Definitely not a 5 minute process though.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Charles R said:


> I don't think most on either side have an issue with the other. It's more the few who endlessly post hyperbole that gets old and tends to draw a response. For me a great example is "_it's the end of world_" if one has to call/online chat a couple of minutes a year to remove ads. If you prefer either great sell it on itself not by attempting to sell some silliness that has zero justification.


In my opinion, skipping ads is a core functionality of a DVR that I expect to work on demand without having to interact with customer service, even one time. One of the advertised features of Tivo is commercial skip and auto commercial skip for TE4. There should probably be some verbiage in advertising that states that there will still be additional pre roll ads that are not part of the programming that will count against your data cap and require a minimum bandwidth to function.

It's like there are two factions of Tivo at loggerheads with each other. One faction provides commercial skip and the other faction surreptitiously slips in the pre roll ads. I think there is a certain level of deception going on here.

Why pay for a DVR, if they are going to force commercials on you? 
Why pay for a DVR, if you don't mind watching commercials?

It seems like Tivo is going to run the business into the ground and squeeze every last nickel out of the customer base in the process.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

shwru980r said:


> In my opinion, skipping ads is a core functionality of a DVR that I expect to work on demand without having to interact with customer service, even one time.


Luckily for you that's easy even with TE4. Simply FF or use Skip.



> It's like there are two factions of Tivo at loggerheads with each other. One faction provides commercial skip and the other faction surreptitiously slips in the pre roll ads.


Both potentially make money for TiVo... the ability to skip ads (those buying because of such) and the ability to view ads (if you don't mind) of which they get paid to serve.



> Why pay for a DVR, if they are going to force commercials on you?
> Why pay for a DVR, if you don't mind watching commercials?


Way too easy... it records what I want to watch on my schedule.

Bottom line pressing skip once with every new recording is a whole lot to do about nothing. It's emotional and virtually everyone "complaining" about it has wasted more time posting their complaints than they would waste pressing skip. Sure someone might have a freeze or lockup (on a rare occasion) which appears to be getting tweaked away. And at the same time some have issues with virtually every feature...

If one can't get over it that's fine by me. Just realize in reality it's a lot to do about nothing and regardless of how hard you try you can't make it something.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Charles R said:


> Luckily for you that's easy even with TE4. Simply FF or use Skip.
> 
> Both potentially make money for TiVo... the ability to skip ads (those buying because of such) and the ability to view ads (if you don't mind) of which they get paid to serve.
> 
> ...


I think it's duplicitous for Tivo to market a product with automatic commercial skipping and then introduce their own commercials on top of that without disclosing it.

You can pay for a streaming service to watch shows on your schedule, and you can pay for commercial free levels of streaming.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

shwru980r said:


> I think it's duplicitous for Tivo to market a product with automatic commercial skipping and then introduce their own commercials on top of that without disclosing it.


Anyone buying has 30-days to decide it's _duplicitous_ and return it without any cost. Anyone who purchased one beyond the thirty days should certainly be aware of the _Terms of Use_.

I think a lot of things are _duplicitous... _however making someone press a button a few times a night (if they really hate commercials) is so far down the list I'm not sure it qualifies.


----------



## Salacious Crumb (Jan 1, 2019)

shwru980r said:


> You can pay for a streaming service to watch shows on your schedule, and you can pay for commercial free levels of streaming.


I dvr sports then watch later on or on a delay.
How do i do that with a streaming service ??


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Fofer said:


> When one fix removes other desired features, the fix is worse than the original problem. So in the context of this thread and the subject being discussed, it's a crappy fix.


LOL sure, as mentioned above you lost about as many features as you gained by 'upgrading'.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

slowbiscuit said:


> LOL sure, as mentioned above you lost about as many features as you gained by 'upgrading'.


LOL, we've been through this many times. Not all features are created equal and some features (and UI improvements) are vastly more important to many people than others. I was fully aware of exactly what features would be lost with the upgrade and moved forward with eyes wide open because I don't care about any of those features, and wasn't using them anyway.

And TE4 introduced new features that I do use, all the time. They are why I upgraded, and I appreciate them!

It's strange how you keep going into TE4 threads to change the subject with downgrade suggestions, almost like you're trying to rationalize your own decision?

Enjoy your plastic-covered couch and please, try to stay on-topic.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

slowbiscuit said:


> LOL sure, as mentioned above you lost about as many features as you gained by 'upgrading'.


You may lose x number of features... in my case I lost zero. If you never use them they aren't exactly features... surprisingly everyone isn't the same.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Fofer said:


> When one fix removes other desired features, the fix is worse than the original problem. So in the context of this thread and the subject being discussed, it's a crappy fix.
> 
> Especially when Pi-Hole fixes those two issues too, without any other compromises.


It all just depends on what features you want--your upgrade is a downgrade (and a crappy fix) for me, and mine, yours.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

Mikeguy said:


> It all just depends on what features you want--your upgrade is a downgrade (and a crappy fix) for me, and mine, yours.


This whole discussions reminds me of the old saying, "Never try to teach a pig to sing. It's a waste of your time and besides, it annoys the pig."


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Mikeguy said:


> It all just depends on what features you want--your upgrade is a downgrade (and a crappy fix) for me, and mine, yours.


Sure, nobody has argued otherwise. But this has been discussed ad nauseum, and is literally off-topic for this thread.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

bobfrank said:


> This whole discussions reminds me of the old saying, "Never try to teach a pig to sing. It's a waste of your time and besides, it annoys the pig."


What should be a general mantra for so much at TCF (and life in general), for_ all_ of us!


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Charles R said:


> Anyone buying has 30-days to decide it's _duplicitous_ and return it without any cost. Anyone who purchased one beyond the thirty days should certainly be aware of the _Terms of Use_.
> 
> I think a lot of things are _duplicitous... _however making someone press a button a few times a night (if they really hate commercials) is so far down the list I'm not sure it qualifies.


I think it's reasonable to interpret that the automatic commercial skip feature implies the user will not have to press buttons anymore to skip commercials.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Salacious Crumb said:


> I dvr sports then watch later on or on a delay.
> How do i do that with a streaming service ??


I think you can watch games on mlb.com after they are finished, but there are probably some other sports sites that you can not. Tivo does not offer automatic commercial skipping for live events and that is spelled out in their marketing. Anyone watching a live event should expect to have to manually skip all commercials.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

shwru980r said:


> I think it's reasonable to interpret that the automatic commercial skip feature implies the user will not have to press buttons anymore to skip commercials.


Since they don't offer AutoSkip for the majority of content I'd say it's not reasonable at all. And if you want to get technical with the content that's supported you don't have to...


----------



## Salacious Crumb (Jan 1, 2019)

shwru980r said:


> I think you can watch games on mlb.com after they are finished, but there are probably some other sports sites that you can not. Tivo does not offer automatic commercial skipping for live events and that is spelled out in their marketing. Anyone watching a live event should expect to have to manually skip all commercials.


Right -- thats why streaming sux for sports for me.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Charles R said:


> Since they don't offer AutoSkip for the majority of content I'd say it's not reasonable at all. And if you want to get technical with the content that's supported you don't have to...


They do offer auto skip for the majority of the content that customers watch. The prime time network shows are the highest rated shows. Maybe they should stop sending pre roll ads to shows that have commercial skip.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

shwru980r said:


> Maybe they should stop sending pre roll ads to shows that have commercial skip.


Why would they want to do that when they get the most eyeballs...


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

As I'm a retired IT geek... I wanted to try the Pi-Hole option to see if it fixes the ad issues. And YES it does.... And as a side issue... My devices are actually faster now. 
So calling or creating a ticket to get rid of the ads are fine. But had some fun building a RaspberryPi running Pi-Hole.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

Fofer said:


> That's a crappy "fix" as it also removes the exclusive advantages of TE4.
> 
> The real fix is opting out, and/or using PiHole, at least in order to enjoy the un-compromised "best of all worlds" in the final months of TiVo's existence. Why limit yourself to an outdated feature set? Might as well enjoy what we have to the fullest, before the company finally dies.


Thanks for the info... Built my PiHole box and yup.. It does fix the ad issue, but a side issue has come up... FASTER WEB BROWSING!

Thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

PiHole for the win! What a nice side benefit. Best of all worlds! 

I’ll be setting mine up this weekend


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Just adding the keyword *adgwy *to the URL filter of a router will block the ads as well.


----------



## Podchain (Sep 22, 2019)

KevTech said:


> Just adding the keyword *adgwy *to the URL filter of a router will block the ads as well.


I did this last night and problem solved. I was using OpenDNS (this was working but stopped) and was considering getting a PiHole but the router level is probably the easiest way to stop the adds. I have 5 total domains blocked, two of which are for adgwy. I get the arrows but I haven't seen an ad yet.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Well, my Pi-Hole has been blocking ads completely for the last two weeks. Today I am getting ads again (starting in the last hour). I went through a bunch of unplayed shows, and getting ads on each one. Damn.

I don't see anything new in the Pi-Hole console. Is anyone else using Pi-Hole seeing ads? Can anyone else using Pi-Hole take a look at your query logs?

EDIT: I was pointing my router to the Pi-Hole, and that was working. I went in and pointed the TiVo to the Pi-Hole in the TiVo DNS settings. The Pi-Hole appears to be back up and running. Odd behavior. I'm still working out why that might have occurred. IN the end, this is a better solution as now I can see each device individually in the Pi-Hole console.


----------



## Podchain (Sep 22, 2019)

supasta said:


> Well, my Pi-Hole has been blocking ads completely for the last two weeks. Today I am getting ads again (starting in the last hour). I went through a bunch of unplayed shows, and getting ads on each one. Damn.
> 
> I don't see anything new in the Pi-Hole console. Is anyone else using Pi-Hole seeing ads? Can anyone else using Pi-Hole take a look at your query logs?
> 
> EDIT: I was pointing my router to the Pi-Hole, and that was working. I went in and pointed the TiVo to the Pi-Hole in the TiVo DNS settings. The Pi-Hole appears to be back up and running. Odd behavior. I'm still working out why that might have occurred. IN the end, this is a better solution as now I can see each device individually in the Pi-Hole console.


Sounds kind of similar to what I went through. My router DNS settings were set to OpenDNS but I still had ads. I didn't think to change the TiVo's DNS. I just blocked them at the router. I wonder if TiVo figured out some kind of workaround in regards to DNS?


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

anyone try the Adguard DNS? It is totally free. No sign up needed.
I use it on my router. I don't have TE4 and never will. 
176.103.130.130
176.103.130.131


----------



## arglebargle2 (Mar 22, 2019)

Charles R said:


> Same experience here. Used TE3 for "decades" and upgraded to TE4 on release day. Was happy until guide ads hit and I installed TE3 thinking I'd switch (back). No way... after a couple of days I couldn't go back as the user experience was greatly reduced.
> 
> Via my existing Pi-hole I blocked mm1.tivoservice.com and the guide ads were gone. Happy once again until months later Pre-roll ads struck. Keeping mm1.tivoservice.com blocked prevents both or just blocking prod.adgwy.tivo.com blocks the Pre-roll ads.
> 
> For the heck of it I called TiVo (five minutes) to opt-out and a few days later I was. Even if I didn't have Pi-hole in use (it blocks up to 30% of my network's DNS requests) one call (every so often?) is a small price to pay...


I blocked mm1.tivoservice.com on my pihole, rebooted the tivo, and then forced a network connection. Looking at the pihole log It's not even attempting to reach that url to have it blocked. Still have the in guide ads. The closest thing I saw was mm4.tivoservice.com.


----------



## FLSunshine (Mar 6, 2020)

tommiet said:


> Thanks for the info... Built my PiHole box and yup.. It does fix the ad issue, but a side issue has come up... FASTER WEB BROWSING!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!!!!


Is there a way to obtain urls Pi-Hole blocks so i can add in my router?



arglebargle2 said:


> I blocked mm1.tivoservice.com on my pihole, rebooted the tivo, and then forced a network connection. Looking at the pihole log It's not even attempting to reach that url to have it blocked. Still have the in guide ads. The closest thing I saw was mm4.tivoservice.com.


Could they have added to try mm4.tivoservice.com if unable to reach mm1.tivoservice.com ?


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

FLSunshine said:


> Is there a way to obtain urls Pi-Hole blocks so i can add in my router?


I don't think you would want to do that. My PiHole has over 9k domains blocked. If you really want them... let me know and I can send you a list.


----------



## josequinones (Aug 19, 2010)

I have been having this issue recently, my Tivo Romio kept crashing/rebooting every time I tried to watch a recording after showing that gray arrow screen. Very frustrating and it had me thinking about going to the Cox Cable box......

After reading the various threads, I blocked the ads at my router as discussed here and so far so good, and the rest of the internet seems faster at well (browsers, etc.). Thanks!


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

josequinones said:


> After reading the various threads, I blocked the ads at my router as discussed here and so far so good, and the rest of the internet seems faster at well (browsers, etc.). Thanks!


Which router and how did you block ads on it?


----------



## josequinones (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a T-Mobile "Cellspot" branded ASUS TM-AC1900.

Last night I did the following after logging into the router: 

I went to the Firewall settings, then the URL filter tab, and added 
mm1.tivoservice.com 
prod.adgwy.tivo.com

In the keyword tab, I added adgwy

Saved the settings to the router, which causes the network to go down temporarily during the update.

I'm only a few hours into testing this but so far the Tivo is "snappy" like before, no gray arrows, it just plays the recording.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

josequinones said:


> I have been having this issue recently, my Tivo Romio kept crashing/rebooting every time I tried to watch a recording after showing that gray arrow screen. Very frustrating and it had me thinking about going to the Cox Cable box......
> 
> After reading the various threads, I blocked the ads at my router as discussed here and so far so good, and the rest of the internet seems faster at well (browsers, etc.). Thanks!


I think I would have just put a request in to have them removed. 

Scott


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

josequinones said:


> I have a T-Mobile "Cellspot" branded ASUS TM-AC1900.
> 
> Last night I did the following after logging into the router:
> 
> ...


cool, thanks. Are you still seeing ads for TiVo+ in the guide?


----------



## dsmoore (Feb 18, 2009)

KevTech said:


> Guess it depends what is important to you.
> For me TE4 is an incomplete Tivo experience.
> TE4 takes more button presses to do almost anything than TE3 does.
> I tried for months to like TE4 then went back to TE3 which for me makes Tivo a complete Tivo again.
> ...


Well said. I agree TE4 is a downgrade from TE3. One example, the way the program guide is set up on the TE4 is frustrating. What has happened with Tivo? Management seems to be out of touch with their product.


----------



## josequinones (Aug 19, 2010)

Fofer said:


> cool, thanks. Are you still seeing ads for TiVo+ in the guide?


Tivo+ channels still show up in the guide.

So far playing recordings is still working great, however I tried to open a youtube video and it crashed. Also the Cox on Demand feature is shown as "not available". Not sure if these things are related to the router blocking.

Netflix/Hulu work as usual.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Why would I? Before I purchased my Bolt (which is working well) the TV that it is attached to can do Netflix and Youtube. It probably does more but when I want to stream either of these I use the TV. On one of the HDMI ports I have a Firestick. So I use that for Amazon, Hulu, Disney Plus.
It appears that the Bolt can do some or all of these, which begets the questions, why would I use the Bolt for these when they are already handled as described?


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Obviously you wouldn't. Every app works terribly on TiVo by comparison and always has.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Can't believe the trouble I've had trying to find an answer to these god awful preroll freezes. Just called and requested them to be removed. Thank you to the OP and all who contributed!


----------



## josequinones (Aug 19, 2010)

Update 5/17

The tivo warned me on Friday that the guide data would end in three days. So I unblocked the two sites mentioned previously and the guide data updated successfully. But I turned the blocking back on because it went back to crashing every time I wanted to play a recording. So I guess I will call Tivo to make it permanent.


----------



## Ceciliachavez75 (Dec 23, 2008)

tommiet said:


> As the thread for this issue is getting L O N G..... How about a sticky to show how to get this fixed?
> 
> *ISSUE*: When selecting a DVR event to watch, you see the arrows and an ad _TRY_ to start. Screen will go blank (device is hung.) A reboot is needed before you can do anything.
> 
> ...


Yup, they responded quickly and took those ads off my tivo! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

For now. They'll be back.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

I’ve not had a preroll ad since having them removed in early Apr 2020.


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

Mine haven't come back either


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Me either and have at least 2 updates since then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

Ad's do not come back.... Unless your running TE3 and I cannot validate that.

NOTE: If you have mini's.... you need to ask to have the ads remove from them too.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

There were lots of reports before that ads did come back over time, because of Tivo updates or whatever. If you're lucky they finally got a sniff and stopped that.


----------



## SuperD (Jul 29, 2020)

tommiet said:


> As the thread for this issue is getting L O N G..... How about a sticky to show how to get this fixed?
> 
> *ISSUE*: When selecting a DVR event to watch, you see the arrows and an ad _TRY_ to start. Screen will go blank (device is hung.) A reboot is needed before you can do anything.
> 
> ...


Yes they said they would, but they didn't. Welocome to tIv0 service!!!


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

I never saw a preroll ad on my Series 4 Roamio, or pair of Minis, but my disgust over this issue was the straw that broke the camel’s back, in terms of it being the last in a string of very disappointing developments and broken promises from TiVo that I could no longer tolerate. After 20 years I’d had enough. I finally dove in fully with YouTube TV and Channels DVR for my AppleTV’s instead and holy mother of GOD is it a much better overall experience for my needs than TiVo, it’s not even close. 

My only regret is that I didn’t switch over sooner, I would have saved a lot of money and had many less letdowns and headaches.

So in bracing myself for my inevitable first preroll ad, being sure to avoid TiVo+ as it crashed my Minis, and not willing to suffer the indignity of having to downgrade any or all of my devices to TE3 just to make them usable again, albeit while surrendering functionality I shouldn’t have been forced to lose in the first place, I guess I found the best “fix” for me, after all.

Unsubscribing from this thread now. Good luck, y’all.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

SuperD said:


> Yes they said they would, but they didn't. Welocome to tIv0 service!!!


Just do an online ticket asking to get it fixed. It did take a day or two. If they don't do it, just do a ticket once a day and nag the crap out of them....


----------

